# Choosing my fixed blades.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife and I are downsizing, and I'm selling off the stuff I never use. Like most collectors, I bought some "pretty things," which are now still unused and stuffed in a drawer.

As a prepper forum, I'll tell you what I did for my fixed blades. It seems that I collected just about every brand.

Well, I found that I was selling off the stuff I never use there, too. I knew forum members who didn't have decent stuff, so I shipped out and gave away stuff I never used. But the one brand I kept was my Bradford knives. Yikes, I do not know how they make money, they build a superior product.

I'm a fan of 3V alloy and M690. My Bradfords are made from those alloys. Even the handles are so ergonomic that you'd swear Brad and his wife made the knife for you personally. I want to use and maintain the stuff that always works.

BTW, I'm their 4.5 customer. Not to big, not too little. No need to fix or sharpen the edge, either.


----------

